# Porlex Mini for Espresso & Niche



## FuzzyFeltDeath (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi guys,

Looking very likely that I'll be pulling the trigger on a Sage DTP for £234 with 3 yrs warranty in the next couple of days.

The issue I have is grinding.

I currently have a Wilfa Svart for making French, v60, aeropress and Turkish coffee but espresso is my favourite method of getting my hit. I don't drink milk at all either, so all black.

Whilst I was looking at second-hand grinders, likes of the Super Jolly etc, I noticed the Niche. It's twice my budget, but I'd have a couple of months to make the difference in buying a Niche instead. The fact it's small and compact and can be used for different grinds is very attractive.

How well will a Porlex Mini do as a stand in for espresso for a couple months, or am I better looking at the likes of Hasbean sending me a pre ground for espresso instead?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Porlex will work well enough in the meantime, if you can tolerate the time & arm-ache grinding 18g a time on it.

If you don't mind your espresso on the weaker side, more like moka pot strength, 10g in the single basket can be done at longer brew ratios.


----------



## FuzzyFeltDeath (Apr 2, 2018)

MWJB said:


> Porlex will work well enough in the meantime, if you can tolerate the time & arm-ache grinding 18g a time on it.
> 
> If you don't mind your espresso on the weaker side, more like moka pot strength, 10g in the single basket can be done at longer brew ratios.


The arm-ache of using it for months before for all grinds I'll happily use it for a few weeks for espresso.

I like my espresso strong so it's going to be 18g all day long!

Thank you for the reply MWJB.


----------



## lucasd (Feb 24, 2015)

At one point I had only porlex and Bezzera Giulia.

Guess what my machine was disabled during that time...


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

On the basis that my Niche would arrive soon I recently sold my Compak, so I'm back to hand grinding using my feldgrind for espresso. The feld is great but it's still a pain in the arse/wrist grinding 16g. So now I single dose into my Wilfa Svart and grind coarse using the steap setting. Then pour those grinds into the Feld. Makes life a lot easier and should work equally well with the porlex.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

salty said:


> On the basis that my Niche would arrive soon I recently sold my Compak, so I'm back to hand grinding using my feldgrind for espresso. The feld is great but it's still a pain in the arse/wrist grinding 16g. So now I single dose into my Wilfa Svart and grind coarse using the steap setting. Then pour those grinds into the Feld. Makes life a lot easier and should work equally well with the porlex.


Interesting! I'm in the same as you: I've been grinding two subsequent 15g for my morning fix with the feld2. In all honesty, I don't find anywhere near as painful if compared to the porlex. It would take 2-3 minutes on the porlex, whereas it takes me less than 1 minute with the feld2.

Can't wait for the Niche to arrive!


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Interesting! I'm in the same as you: I've been grinding two subsequent 15g for my morning fix with the feld2. In all honesty, I don't find anywhere near as painful if compared to the porlex. It would take 2-3 minutes on the porlex, whereas it takes me less than 1 minute with the feld2.
> 
> Can't wait for the Niche to arrive!


Me too!


----------



## wilton (Apr 14, 2018)

This sounds very familiar!

I bit the bullet and ordered a Niche back in May, a month after getting an Aergrind (within a week of seeing it was available and ordering - no idea how I got one so easily!) to keep me going until I could pick up an electric grinder. The Niche looked so good I decided it was worth using the Aergrind for another four months.

Dialing the grind in is tedious, I'm maybe a bit cautious about inviting too many people for a coffee at the same time and grinding that first shot of the day sometimes feels close to impossible.

But I think it was the right decision. Can't wait to get my Niche though!


----------

